# Old Black & Decker Commercial-Duty Power Tools (1993-back)



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

How many of you here own (or would like to own) any of the following Black & Decker power tools I am going to discuss in this post? I cut off at 1993 since that January 20th marked the start of the Bill Clinton administration.

The reason I got so into stuff like this was because of watching Hometime (particularly the Dean Johnson and JoAnne Liebeler period, from 1987-91).

What I would like to find in the near-future (no way am I buying anything new) is:
1179 Professional 3/8" VSR Drill
1301 (also DeWalt DW120K) Professional 1/2" End-Handle Right-Angle Reversing Drill Kit
1309 (also DeWalt DW110) Professional 1/2" VSR Holgun Drill
1321 Professional 1/2" Reversing Spade-Handle Drill
1349-09 Timberwolf (also DeWalt DW124K) 1/2" 2-Speed Joist & Stud Drill Kit
1963K Professional 9.6V Univolt Cordless 3/8" VSR Drill Kit
1966K/5912K Professional 12V Univolt Cordless 3/8" VSR Hammer Drill Kit
2661K Kodiak 13.2V Univolt Cordless Dual-Range VSR Drill
2665K Professional 12V Univolt Versa-Clutch Cordless 3/8" VSR Drill Kit
3265 Professional 0.625 HP Laminate Trimmer
3310 Professional 1.5 HP Router
5036 Industrial 1/2" Reversing End-Handle Hammer Drill
5072 (also DeWalt DW510) Industrial 1/2" Dual-Range VSR Hammer Gun
5991K Kodiak 13.2V Univolt Cordless VSR Hammer Drill
U226-1/7260 1/2" Deluxe Reversing Frill
U244/7460 3" x 24" LCG (low center of gravity) 2-Speed Belt Sander
U365/7640 Commercial Duty Router

I also want to see pictures of all the B&D Professional/Industrial power tools (1993 and back) that you have.

~Ben


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Honestly, I would like to own every tool on that list that i dont already have one of. not specifically because of the brand but because I dont already have one


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here are some of the few Black & Decker power tools that I do own thus far (not professional grade):

7190 3/8" VSR Drill w/ Infinite Speed Lock (have two - the orange one circa 1983 was an inheritance from my paternal grandpa)
7390 7-1/4" Value-Plus Circular Saw
7456 Best 1/2-Sheet Finishing Sander Assortment (if anyone near the 97267 area of OR has a spare #74-000 Dust Collection Attachment, please e-mail me at [email protected] or [email protected])
7504 Jig Saw (I really want something more powerful than this, like a 7580, 7590 or 7566)

~Ben


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a B-D single speed, non-reversing, 3/8 electric metal body electric drill. I bought it 50 years ago, plus or minus. The only thing I've ever done to it was replace the switch. The sticker came off a long time ago, so I don't know what model it is. It's still going strong as the day I bought it - not like some of the other non-USA built thingees I also have.


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

That kind of drill could span many years. If you have a picture of it I could greatly help you out on the year.

Thank you,

Ben


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

BDfan - Ok, as soon as I figure out how to send a photo through the system. Biggest problem I have right now, is trying to operate a computer! Still in the learning stage.


----------



## BD4ever (May 22, 2012)

I have the 2665K Professional 12V Univolt Versa-Clutch Cordless 3/8" VSR Drill Kit, the 5072 (also DeWalt DW510) Industrial 1/2" Dual-Range VSR Hammer Gun, and the 1966K/5912K Professional 12V Univolt Cordless 3/8" VSR Hammer Drill Kit if you are still interested.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a 1975 B&D 10" Radial Arm Saw, taken right fresh out of the factory in Lancaster, PA. in 1975. Back then, employees could buy one tool a year, and I knew a guy who worked there. Think I paid about $160 for it, employee pricing.
Still runs fine, never changed anything out save for blades and tabletops. Still got the lockout key in the slot on the front, even after the 7-8 times its been moved. Has that manual blade stop button on the back of the motor.

I also have a B&D 1/2" electric drill, I think 600 RPM. Metal casing, plastic handle, one speed, one direction. From the late 60's. I don't plug it in, scared it will go to casing ground sooner or later, and my Milwaukee Hole-shooter is way more stronger.


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

@BD4ever
Could you please tell me where are you located? And exactly how much money do you want for all three of these items and/for S&H towards one or more of these items??

Thank you,

Benjamin "Ben" Edge (BDFan1981)


----------



## BD4ever (May 22, 2012)

Currently trying to sell all three for a total of $225, not including shipping. I live outside of DC, but we could do flat rate shipping. Does that sound good to you?


----------



## drillme (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a B&D Kodiak Industrial Drill….. says hammergun /hammerdrill on it. 13.2 volt
What I don't have is the chrager….. you can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry to add a non conforming post but I could never imagine someone collecting B&D stuff and 1993 hardly seems old? I guess that's the way it is when your old like me. Good luck on your B&D quest.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I have no idea how old it is, or that B&D even made worm drive circular saws, but I found this in my garage when I moved in. It's been painted but it works. It takes an 8 1/2" or 8 1/2" blade, I don't remember which


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Takes an 8 1/4. Had one like that.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it any good? I was going to toss it in the dumpster


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd prefer to buy it if it were made here in the U.S., rather than in Italy. Hence my cutoff years.

~Ben


----------



## MichaelR (Oct 1, 2011)

I replaced the switch and power cord on my B&D 1179 VSR drill last week. Not for sale but exact replacement parts are still available if you run across one.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

This one was for sure made in the US.. talk about old! Only B&D tool I have is a vintage 1/4" drill that I got from my father when he passed away. Have no idea of it's age, but it's probably from somewhere around the 40-50's. Not sure if you would consider it 'commercial' (It's labeled as a 'utility' drill), but it's all metal and you could probably drive a truck over it without any damage. It also has a very low serial number (4 digits), and most I've found online (ebay, auction sites, etc..) have 6 digit serial numbers, so this is probably one of the very first batch made whenever they introduced them to the public. Curiously, it also is marked both A/C and D/C??










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## pantera1972 (Sep 12, 2013)

BDFan - I have the Kodiak drills you have been posting about. One is the 2661 VSR and the other is the 5991 Hammer drill. Both have the metal cases and chargers. Only one battery though. If you are interested, let me know. Thanks

Dave


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dave,

I hope that one battery is good, though… I wouldn't take it unless the battery was in good shape. And how much money would you want for these two cordless drills?

~Ben


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry no help here, my cut off dates are between Abraham Lincoln and Harry S. Truman.


----------



## pantera1972 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ben - the battery holds a charge but does not last a long time. I mainly keep the battery charged and when I need the hammer drill, pull it out and use it. I really do not use them much and I am not looking to get rich selling them. Make an offer and we can work something out. I would rather see someone who wants them get them then just collecting dust.

Dave


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dave,

I wish I could take them, but I just can't. Thank you anyway, I hope someone else here on LJ will make an offer with you on those two drills and give them the care they need.

~Ben


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have the U365 router and while it doesn't get used too much, it sure is a looker.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

HAH! Gotcha all beat. I have a B & D "shorty" drill. Model BP. Right angle 2500 rpm. 1/4" chuck. Paddle switch.
I have no idea how old, but B & D would not even rebuild/tune up. Made in Towson, MD.
Still runs well, but gets warm after longer uses.
Heavy puppy, all alum. body, newer cord and plug.
This guy is built like a tank.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

AC or DC is typical of universal motors. That's what makes them "universal."

I have a B & D 4 1/2" angle grinder that must be over 40 years old. I have used it a lot, grinding and cutting metal. Don't know how many 1/16" thick disks I have worn out. A few years ago, I had to have new brushes installed, and was lucky to find a repairman who had them (they are an unusual brush, being quite tiny). It's acting up now, and I'm sure it's brushes again. Trouble is, it looks like the armature is worn, so really not worth repairing. But it's been a beast, and has taken a lot of abuse. It says "Industrial" on the plate, and it fits. That designation has about lost all its meaning now days (like "heavy duty," which also means nothing now).

I wouldn't waste my time or $ with a current B & D tool.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Is the armature actually worn or is it the commutator? If the latter, it can be recut on a regular metal lathe or a commutator lathe specifically for that purpose.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Bigblock: I dunno (showing my ignorance). But the question is whether it's worth the cost. I'll see if that repairman who fixed it before is still around.


----------

